# The charm of early rustic recording of the 50''-early 60'' lp era



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Im listening to early Carlo Gesualdo perform by Robert Craft ensemble and arrang by Igor Stravinsky,
just as mutch has i like the new ones , these to remain magrigals in purist format, it dosen get closer than Gesualdo performing whit his ensemble in front of you, i kid you not.. so i thank Bnf Recording.

But for modern era trry the german ensembles there all stunning hmm

I dont know why these analog recordings of mid 20th century have bold authenticity...
What do you think i have 2 bnf recording of Gesualdo and one sony re-editions.

:tiphat:


----------

